# Compare two Monitors



## monkey44 (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm getting ready to upgrade my monitor and find lots of confusion between brands, but also the "numbers and letters" ... basically, I get it, but am not high tech, so sometimes tech specs confuse with regard to actual processing application. 

I shoot almost exclusively stills (primarily nature and sports), and no gaming, no video (except watching sometimes) ...

And, I looked at a lot of monitors and read a lot of reviews ... but would like someone more tech specs vs real use savvy comment on the use differences between these two Ben Q monitors. I looked hard at ASUS (primarily gaming) and Dell - but didn't like some of the tech stuff - at least as I understand it ... it seemed more complex to use its 'ingredients' 

BL2711U 4K2K HD 3840x2160 $449 and SW2700PT QHD 2560x1440 $599 

It seems the higher resolution (and newer) model costs LESS? And many of the features and tech specs are very similar. Can anyone comment - just basic "use in processing" differences ...

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00RORBPEW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

www.amazon.com/gp/product/B012UNOCJY/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

Thanks ...


----------



## LDS (Jan 22, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> It seems the higher resolution (and newer) model costs LESS? And many of the features and tech specs are very similar. Can anyone comment - just basic "use in processing" differences ...



The former covers only the sRGB color space (REC709 is used in HD video, not photo). The latter covers 99% of the larger Adobe RGB (and has hardware calibration) - which makes it more expensive.

If you need more accurate color management and don't require 4K the latter is a better choice. You would also need a color calibration device to take advantage of it, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 22, 2017)

The color gamuts are a big differentiator, the cheap one is 100% Adobe SRGB while the more expensive one is 100% Adobe RGB.

The 4K BL2711U is intended for CAD use, not photography.


The SW2700PT is intended for color management and has the performance photo editors need.

Resolution is not the first thing to look for when looking for a photography monitor. Color gamut, even screen brightness and color accuracy come first.



If you have the space and budget, check out the new BENQ 32 inch photography monitor. Its 4K and aimed at photography. Its a breakthrough in price for something with this performance.

http://www.canonrumors.com/reviews/review-benq-sw320-32-inch-adobe-rgb-monitor/

Some more 4K photo monitors

http://www.color-management-guide.com/30-and%204k-monitors-for-photo-editing-buying-guide.html#4k


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 27, 2017)

I also had the BenQ SW2700PT but had to send it back due to color inconsistency (had bad luck probably) - the left side was much colder than the right side. One user also had this problem and asked BenQ. They stated that the backlights in this monitor have a different color. The SW2700PT is only granting you brightness uniformity. I don't know if this is really true, but if you need the AdobeRGB gamut then I'd rather buy one from Eizo - they are expensive but you get a quality monitor you can trust. 

If you do not need adobe rgb and do not want to spend a fortune, buy a spyder5pro (if you don't already own a colorimeter) and the Samsung S32D850T. I can definitely recommend this one, it wont get better in this price range.

I'd also recommend to calibrate it to 6500K (might look a bit warm at first but it is right for photo editing and will give you the best results) and also install lamps in your room that have the same color temperature.

As a photographer, the most important tool IMO is a good, regularly calibrated monitor, otherwise you'd do your photo edits in a blind flight.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys - I chose the Ben Q SW2700PT ... I looked first at 24" due to space, then went to 27" because I didn't find what I liked in that size for the price ... I probably missed some good 24", but can fit the 27" ... not any bigger tho. Lots of good reviews, and few "low stars", but we always see them for a variety of reasons. Arriving tomorrow, so have my work cut out for me this weekend. 

Yes, absolutely plan to buy the Spyder ... I switched from photo-journalism to selling images more now - well, expanded into selling images actually ... so am upgrading my work-space. 

Just looked at the Samsung - but it appears NO portrait mode, which I use a lot with my sports and wildlife images ... and can't attach the wall-mounts in this office set-up ... and 32 is a big larger than my space will fit comfortably at this time. I know, only a few inches, but 27 is already tight for my set-up. 

Thanks for the replies ... looking forward to the weekend. Been looking at my images on a laptop for years !!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm 1/2 inch short on space for the 32 inch model unless I remove the base and use a arm. 

I've used the Spyder for years, but I'd recommend that you purchase a calibrator that works with the monitor.

Check the documentation for a list of supported calibrators. I read that spyder 5 supports it, you may need the elite version.

Keith Cooper, who posts here upon occasion has a excellent web site, and a complete review. I trust his reviews.

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/benq-sw2700pt-monitor-review/


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 27, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'm 1/2 inch short on space for the 32 inch model unless I remove the base and use a arm.
> 
> I've used the Spyder for years, but I'd recommend that you purchase a calibrator that works with the monitor.
> 
> ...



Yes, I read it about a week or so ago when I first looked at this monitor - very complete. It's one of the reasons I ultimately chose this Ben Q. I'll verify which calibrator before I buy it ... Thx


----------



## kaihp (Jan 27, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Check the documentation for a list of supported calibrators. I read that spyder 5 supports it, you may need the elite version.



BenQ states that the following calibrators are supported: X-Rtie i1 Display Pro / i1 Pro /i1 Pro 2 , Datacolor Spyder 4/5‎.

They don't state that it's only the 'elite' software that works, but it could be that Datacolor has limited the HD/Pro versions.


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 27, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Thanks for the info guys - I chose the Ben Q SW2700PT ...



Congratulations! I hope you will be happy with your choice and wish you good luck! Please report, if the BenQ monitor you get has color inconsistency/differences or other major flaws, would be interesting to read.

Do you have an AdobeRGB workflow? I thought about going from sRGB to AdobeRGB, but ultimately chose to stay with sRGB. My trusted photolab does not accept files in AdobeRGB. And I do not print myself. So for me, it is much easier to handle, which is also the reason why I went with Samsung's _S32D850T_ (100% sRGB, very good color and brightness uniformity) and calibrate it every month or so with my Spyder. 

I always wanted a good IPS Panel (best for photo editing), but the Samsung has an AMVA Panel. Still, I wanted to give it a chance and wasn't disappointed. I am impressed because modern VA panels seem to be almost on par with good IPS panels. Before the Samsung I had a good one from Eizo with IPS but only 23inch, and I didn't loose pixel density, as WQHD 32" is about the same as FHD 23".

My lights in the room are 4 LEDs with ~6500K color temp. My walls are white and when editing I also try to wear color neutral clothing like black/grey/white, which is probably not necessary, but I'd recommend to do so for best results, as any color reflecting in your screen might be a bit distracting, even if you have an antireflection coating on it.


----------



## LDS (Jan 27, 2017)

kaihp said:


> They don't state that it's only the 'elite' software that works, but it could be that Datacolor has limited the HD/Pro versions.



With these monitors, you don't use the software that comes with the calibration device - you have to use the software that comes with the monitor. That's because usually the device software can't access the monitor internal calibration data, and thereby uses the video card instead. Using the monitor hardware features usually yields better results (and you have to ensure that any software installed by the device doesn't get in the way...)

Thereby if the Spyder hardware is the same, and there is no HW or driver limitation, it should work (but check...).

I see they don't support X-Rite ColorMunki devices - while I can understand it for higher-end and expensive monitors, now that they are entering a lower price range, I found it a bit disappointing.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 27, 2017)

Crosswind said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the info guys - I chose the Ben Q SW2700PT ...
> ...



Crosswind - yes, I will let folks know how it works out ... I plan on getting into the higher end printing, so was glad to see the Adobe RGB in it ... but also, it seems as soon as you hit a certain price point in photo monitors instead of gaming monitors, Adobe RGB seems to be in most of them. For the most part, I ignored the monitors that did not have it because if I need it and don't have it, that kind of answers itself. If you have it and don't use it, at least it's there if you change that workflow. And, i will investigate the calibrator etc ... before buying it.

I've been a photo-journalist for years (Sports / Nature) - with photo editors, and almost all just need lower res .jpegs, so I didn't worry as much about a monitor - have always used laptops as I traveled so much ... same as my wife with laptop, so we have no actual monitors in our home. most of my catalog is RAW as I've always shot with it even if my editors didn't require it -- this will be a unique experience today when Ben Q arrives.

My work space can become 'dark' is I need it, and no windows behind me - that shade will be nice too. The walls are darker colors, as is my desk, am installing LED lighting, and I work nude so no light reflecting off my clothes (HA>just kidding) So, we'll see how that works. I've printed, framed, and sold lots of my stuff in the past (Canon Pro 100 + local lab when needed) and it's a great printer - sucks ink tho. 

Am beginning to get into higher level work (by choice, testing those waters, sorta) and want to see what a good monitor can produce. Should be fun, and I'll certain open a new learning curve with this, as my tech background is a bit weak - lots of reading coming up


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 28, 2017)

One more Q for you techs ...

If my laptop has only a 1920x1080 resolution, can the monitor still achieve 2560x1440 ?

Laptop = ASUS GL752VW-DH71 ... I hooked it up w DP cable, and have done no additional set up, just right out of the box, and it appears at first peek to have less resolution than the laptop at RAW 100% in DPP ...

I wondering if I need something more in my laptop for 2560 x 1440 ... Didn't not think of this Q when I ordered monitor at a higher resolution and wonder if the laptop can produce the 2560x1440 on this monitor without modification??? In the plan = eventually going to a new Desktop and dual monitors - but am puzzled by the softness in the monitor at the moment.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 28, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> One more Q for you techs ...
> 
> If my laptop has only a 1920x1080 resolution, can the monitor still achieve 2560x1440 ?


That depends on the graphics card in your laptop.

As a first step, right-click on the background and select "Screen resolution". Check the setting of "Multiple displays". You do _not_ want "Duplicate these displays" to be enabled ("Extend these displays" or "Show desktop only on 1/2" are good).
Secondly, verify that the Resolution is set to the recommended value (ie 2560x1440) for your display.

HTH, HAND.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 28, 2017)

ASUS GL752VW-DH71 = Laptop 

NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 1050 [4GB] w/Optimus™ Technology


----------



## K (Jan 28, 2017)

Do remember, to take advantage of Adobe RGB - you need a FULL Adobe RGB work flow...if any piece is missing, the whole thing is a giant waste. This means a complete Adobe RGB work flow from creation of the image to final output.


What is required is... a 100% Adobe RGB capable monitor and a quality color calibrator like Xrite or Spyder.

This monitor should not only be able to output 100% of Adobe RGB spectrum, but should also do so accurately! There IS A DIFFERENCE. This goes into a discussion about monitors, their accuracy, their consistency across the panel and much more....

*You will also need an NVidia Quadro or other professional graphics card that can output full 10-bit for Adobe RGB. Sorry, but GeForce cards do not do this!!!! Thus, anyone spending big money on a monitor and uses Intel HD or GeForce graphics is wasting their money. Tons of people out there are using Adobe RGB monitors with GeForce and this is pointless!!!! If you cannot see the extra color space, you can't edit for it, the whole process is meaningless.*

You need software that supports Adobe RGB. This means your operating system which manages color profiles and your editing software. 

You need to do your due diligence and ensure the files you are working with maintain this spectrum, and not save the file at the lower sRGB.

You need to set your camera's color space to Adobe RGB. Canon DSLR's have this setting of course.

For optimal results -- your interior lighting near your workstation should be the same color temp as your calibrated monitor, ideally, 6,500K. It also helps dramatically to control the brightness of the room near the workstation and calibrate the monitor accordingly. The calibrator will set the monitor brightness, good calibrators also measure ambient light from the room. This is mainly to achieve WYSIWYG (what you see, is what you get) when going to PRINT. But is still useful for creating images that will be as correct as possible for the widest possible audience viewing on a spectrum of devices from tablets to phones to PC's and even TV's.

To be very complete, a workstation area shouldn't be colorful. Medium gray walls and surfaces as well as gray background in Windows or OSX helps a lot. This is because your eyes "get used to" what they see and this skews results. Adobe PS and Lightroom have gray interfaces for a reason. Set your OS interface to grays and the desktop background too. 


I don't think Adobe RGB is necessary for most photographers, as the output or end user has no ability to view that spectrum anyway. It mostly plays a role for the finest gradients and comes into play rarely when approached from a practical point of view. Incredibly stunning photography is possible with plain old sRGB.

With Adobe RGB, either go all the way 100%, or nothing. There is no in-between. Really, there isn't. Unless you want to waste money, and even possibly get worse results.


Now, if you're delivering images for serious commercial applications and to serious commercial entities - then well, this isn't even a topic, you already know what you need, what they expect and what is norm for your industry. This is the sort of like the saying "if you have to ask the price, you can't afford it...." In this case if you have to ask if you need Adobe RGB process, you don't need it.


----------



## Crosswind (Jan 28, 2017)

Thanks K, that explains nicely why I'm NOT working with AdobeRGB 
I'm shooting RAW-only since a few years, but have never ever touched another color space. I have thought about going into it though, but it all seemed to complicated for me - and the advantage over sRGB wouldn't be worth all the hassle for me.

I believe sRGB is still capable enough for professional use. There are other, much more important things I think which can make a real difference if someone might be interested into buying your work or not. You know - there are two sides of an image; _technical_ and _aesthetical _quality.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks K -- good info here ... I'm now revamping my home office - sorta. And the walls are dark (not white) floor is dark hardwood, and the windows all can be 'dark' if I choose to close drapes ... And, am now 'collecting info' to decide how deep I want to get into the Ads and artistic end. But needed a monitor - and figured I'd get the ability to work with Adobe RGB in this monitor so if I need it, I have it. And, next in line is a new Desktop, so that will have the 'right stuff' too.

I'm definitely doing my homework on this - and taking my time, so this equipment upgrade works correctly in whatever choices we make down the line too ... One step at a time ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 29, 2017)

monkey44 said:


> Thanks K -- good info here ... I'm now revamping my home office - sorta. And the walls are dark (not white) floor is dark hardwood, and the windows all can be 'dark' if I choose to close drapes ... And, am now 'collecting info' to decide how deep I want to get into the Ads and artistic end. But needed a monitor - and figured I'd get the ability to work with Adobe RGB in this monitor so if I need it, I have it. And, next in line is a new Desktop, so that will have the 'right stuff' too.
> 
> I'm definitely doing my homework on this - and taking my time, so this equipment upgrade works correctly in whatever choices we make down the line too ... One step at a time ...



If you are shooting raw, Lightroom and Photoshop default to wide gamuts, so with a wide gamut monitor, you have essentially a Adobe RGB workflow. You then need to use soft proofing to see how a photo will look when printed or on a sRGB monitor. However, I agree that wide gamut work flows are for a small percentage of photographers.


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 29, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks K -- good info here ... I'm now revamping my home office - sorta. And the walls are dark (not white) floor is dark hardwood, and the windows all can be 'dark' if I choose to close drapes ... And, am now 'collecting info' to decide how deep I want to get into the Ads and artistic end. But needed a monitor - and figured I'd get the ability to work with Adobe RGB in this monitor so if I need it, I have it. And, next in line is a new Desktop, so that will have the 'right stuff' too.
> ...



Yup, I agree .. but if you go after some work, or it comes to you, and you don't have the tools, then you're out. We don't chase anything that _requires_ it now, or maybe yet -- but once we're set-up here in this new environment, it's be nice to know it's there. Doesn't seem to cost much more at this time - and if you don't, then it's more expensive to buy twice ... 

And to the RAW comment -- yes again. We always shoot RAW, make a working copy, and store all originals.


----------

